# Military buttons and more...  killer marble!



## tigue710 (Dec 9, 2007)

here are some things I've found recently.  Two buttons, one says Massachusetts and is gold plated.  A GIANT marble, a bone or ivory umbrella handle?  not sure there, a small opium or snuff bottle, and a trade token that says Burke Bros. on it.  Any info or insight would be most appreciated, especially about the buttons...

 I just noticed that figure with in the shield or crest appears to be an Indian in full dress with bow and arrows in hand.  Neat!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Matt!  Email me or post the info on the back of the buttons.  I have some maker info at home and when I get home I can try and locate some info for you about age.  Take care                Paul


----------



## idigjars (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, cool finds by the way!   []


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2007)

according to "American Military Button Makers and Dealers; Their Backmarks & Dates" by McGuinn and Bazelon, your Waterbury backmark was used from 1870 to 1900. Too bad it wasnt a little bit older. 

 The GAR is a Civil War vetrans buttons so it is definately post war.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, the back posted is the GAR button, the Mass. button is slightly different.  It says, "SCOVIL MF'G CO. - WATERBURY".  Does that make a difference or is it all the Waterbury marks?  Thanks again for your help guys, very much appreciated.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2007)

There are many very similar Scovill backmarks, I'd need to see a photo of it to try to date it.
 A state button with a Civil War era backmark is worth considerable more than a later one.


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt

 Alberts button book has the button listed a one piece Massachusetts on ribbon, on a lined field, Rich Quality/London ; also other quality marks. 23mm. 

 Not a bad looking button for a dug one, Albert dates it post Revolution, I'd guess $25-50 range.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks guys, here are some more pic's, it is a two piece button, apperas to be brass or copper front, gold plated, and a tin or copper back....

  I just noticed that figure with in the shield or crest appears to be an Indian in full dress with bow and arrows in hand.  Neat!


----------



## woody (Dec 10, 2007)

Your button has the same emblem as the Massachusetts state flag.

http://www.50states.com/flag/maflag.htm


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 10, 2007)

Matt in this case the back marks don't make a lot of difference, In some buttons it makes all the difference in the world. It is a Massachusetts State Seal button.  With it being a 2 piece the value is in the $10.00 range sorry. The GAR a coupla bucks, the trade token maybe 5-10.  Nice digs


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2007)

That appears to be the backmark Scovill used from 1880 to 1920. 
 Nice button but not very valuable.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

I like it all the same.  Thnaks everyone.  One more question though,  what does G.A.R. stand for?  I googled it and all I came up with was a fish!


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 10, 2007)

try grand army of the republic.

 man I hate gar, way too many bones in them things.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ahh, that makes sense, thanks Matt.


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 11, 2007)

Man I love this kind of stuff - cool finds!


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 11, 2007)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> try grand army of the republic.
> 
> man I hate gar, way too many bones in them things.


 To hell with the bones, them things are far too ugly to eat.  What about them teeth?[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 11, 2007)

They make great bow targets ...
http://www.mosportsmen.com/fishing/alligatorgar.htm
 Just never assume they are dead...or they may call you lefty...


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 12, 2007)

Man that is one nasty looking fish...  I'll think twice before swimming in the Ozarks again!


----------

